
Snapchat Files All-Caps DMCA Takedown After the Source Code It Leaked Hit GitHub - gitgud
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/08/snapchat-files-all-caps-dmca-takedown-after-the-source-code-it-leaked-hit-github
======
Finjoye2018
It's too late for DMCA now, its gone now.

